# Elijah Cummongs Speaks and Gomer Gowdy Looks Like His Depends Are Overflowing



## Dante (Oct 22, 2015)

Simply amazing opening remarks by Rep. Elijah Cummings. Rep Gowdy looked like he was shitting bricks. And Gowdy's body language is precious. He looks like he would do more than tell Cummings to Shut Up if he could get away with it


----------



## Dante (Oct 22, 2015)

Wrap it up. End of story. What else could I possibly say after listening to Rep Elijah Cummings' opening statement?


----------



## Dante (Oct 22, 2015)

Uh oh!

Can't believe the hearing is an opportunity for Secretary Clinton to look presidential without any clowns on the stage next to her.

Uh oh!


----------



## jillian (Oct 22, 2015)

Dante said:


> Wrap it up. End of story. What else could I possibly say after listening to Rep Elijah Cummings' opening statement?



Rep. Elijah Cummings' Benghazi committee opening statement


----------



## Dante (Oct 22, 2015)

_Madame President _-- starting to have a sweet ring to it


----------



## Dante (Oct 22, 2015)

jillian said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Wrap it up. End of story. What else could I possibly say after listening to Rep Elijah Cummings' opening statement?
> ...


The law of unintended consequences because of this hearing testimony will have people starting to look at Hillary Clinton as a great future leader of this great nation.

Gawd, Republicans are dumber than dirt


----------



## nuhuh (Oct 22, 2015)

If Trey Gowdy's forehead gets any shinier from sweat he's going to blowout one of the television cameras.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 22, 2015)

Dante said:


> Uh oh!
> 
> Can't believe the hearing is an opportunity for Secretary Clinton to look presidential without any clowns on the stage next to her.
> 
> Uh oh!


----------



## Cosmos (Oct 22, 2015)

The guy on the left must be a foreigner.  Anyone know who he is?


----------



## Dante (Oct 22, 2015)

Looks like GOP Rep Peter Roskam is on the payroll of the Clinton campaign


----------



## DarkFury (Oct 22, 2015)

*Democrats are in a bad spot. Joe bailed so his 20% are up for grabs and they already do not like Clinton So Bernie is going to rise again.

Biden supporters are NOT going to vote for Hillary "The Liar" Clinton over Bernie "Crack Pot" Sanders.
*


----------



## Dante (Oct 22, 2015)

Rep Elijah Cummings' questions as well as his opening statement are simply opportunities for Clinton to shine


----------



## Dante (Oct 22, 2015)

Hillary's answers and opening statement are simply opportunities for American voters who are only now tuning into the 2016 election cycle, to see how very presidential Clinton looks


----------



## Dante (Oct 22, 2015)

Elijah outed Darrell Issa as a _scum of the Earth_ liar when he accused Clinton of personally signing some papers/cables


----------



## Dante (Oct 22, 2015)

GOP Rep Susan Brooks comes off like what she is -- a vicious attack dog

but in the end she helps Clinton look like a true leader who should be elected President


----------



## daws101 (Oct 22, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> *Democrats are in a bad spot. Joe bailed so his 20% are up for grabs and they already do not like Clinton So Bernie is going to rise again.
> 
> Biden supporters are NOT going to vote for Hillary "The Liar" Clinton over Bernie "Crack Pot" Sanders.*


wake up Dorothy you're having that dream again.


----------



## Dante (Oct 22, 2015)

Great American Rep Tammy Duckworth helps Clinton shine

An Iraq War veteran, Duckworth served as a U.S. Army helicopter pilot and suffered severe combat wounds, losing both of her legs and damaging her right arm. She was the first female double amputee from the war.[1] Having received a medical waiver, she continued to serve as a Lieutenant Colonel in the Illinois Army National Guard along with her husband, Major Bryan W. Bowlsbey, a signal officer and fellow Iraq War veteran.[2] Duckworth retired from the army in October 2014, and was reelected to Congress in November.

Duckworth is running for the U.S. Senate in 2016.​


----------



## daws101 (Oct 22, 2015)

I watched  the hearing this morning ,guess it's still going on.
gowdy's head was about to explode .


----------



## mdk (Oct 22, 2015)

I've been watching all day but I can't take anymore of it. Nothing new is being relieved and I am tired of watching politicians grandstand and mug for the camera.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 22, 2015)

mdk said:


> I've been watching all day but I can't take anymore of it. Nothing new is being relieved and I am tired of watching politicians grandstand and mug for the camera.


it's like a rerun of a bad court show.


----------



## Compost (Oct 22, 2015)

Yes, simply amazing.  Cummings is just a member of the committee who has done nothing for the investigation accept express dem talking point outrage when the cameras are rolling.  He's cool though, Hillary doesn't laugh at him- unlike Chris Stevens who she thought was a hoot when he asked for security shortly before he was killed.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 22, 2015)

Compost said:


> Yes, simply amazing.  Cummings is just a member of the committee who has done nothing for the investigation accept express dem talking point outrage when the cameras are rolling.  He's cool though, Hillary doesn't laugh at him.


what investigation?


----------



## Compost (Oct 22, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, simply amazing.  Cummings is just a member of the committee who has done nothing for the investigation accept express dem talking point outrage when the cameras are rolling.  He's cool though, Hillary doesn't laugh at him.
> ...


Ask Cummings.  He's on the committee.  You can trust him, right?  He's a democrat.


----------



## mdk (Oct 22, 2015)

Compost said:


> Yes, simply amazing.  Cummings is just a member of the committee who has done nothing for the investigation accept express dem talking point outrage when the cameras are rolling.  He's cool though, Hillary doesn't laugh at him.



That is exactly what the GOP members are doing as well. It took an hour for the first question to be asked about the events on 9/11/12. It is theater. The dupes that support the GOP think Hillary is fucking up all over the place and the dupes that support the Democrats think she is knocking out of the park. Nothing new is being relieved.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 22, 2015)

Compost said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Compost said:
> ...


I'm asking you  .


----------



## Compost (Oct 22, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


I'm not the one making statements that no investigation is being done.  Cummings is.  He is a member of the committee.  I am not.  If he can't explain why the investigation isn't progressing who can?  Maybe if committee members like Cummings were working on the investigation rather than just bitching about how republicans are picking on Hillary, this would already be wrapped up.  Or could it be that a real investigation not thwarted by lefty stalling tactics would be bad for Hillary?  We can't have that, can we?  Better to blame the republicans for asking questions.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 22, 2015)

Compost said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Compost said:
> ...


I have not heard one original question from the republicans,
to be thwarted something has to be happing ..nothing is.


----------



## Compost (Oct 22, 2015)

mdk said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, simply amazing.  Cummings is just a member of the committee who has done nothing for the investigation accept express dem talking point outrage when the cameras are rolling.  He's cool though, Hillary doesn't laugh at him.
> ...


Yep.  "What difference at this point does it make" Clinton is just a poor little woman that those big bad white republican men keep picking on.  She's squeaky clean.  It's just her victimhood that keeps her from giving them a straight answer to their questions.  It's theater, that's for sure.


----------



## Compost (Oct 22, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


It's almost as though you are not interested in the questions but just that there are republicans asking them.  You sure don't acknowledge that Cummings is part of the committee and has a job there beyond making suck up statements to a woman running for president.  Ask yourself a question.  If Clinton is so freaking innocent why does her story keep changing?


----------



## mdk (Oct 22, 2015)

Compost said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Compost said:
> ...




Those are _your_ words, not mine. I was never going to vote for Hillary regardless of the outcome of this hearing. At least you got the 'it's theater' part right though.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 22, 2015)

Dante said:


> Simply amazing opening remarks by Rep. Elijah Cummings. Rep Gowdy looked like he was shitting bricks. And Gowdy's body language is precious. He looks like he would do more than tell Cummings to Shut Up if he could get away with it


Gowdy should bitchslap Scrotumhead Cummings with a shoe heel.Right in the cocksucker.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 22, 2015)

Compost said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Compost said:
> ...


Because Clinton is a slicker liar than Bubba Clinton. Anyone who can't see through that piece of shit is a zombie on crack.


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 22, 2015)

Dante said:


> Simply amazing opening remarks by Rep. Elijah Cummings. Rep Gowdy looked like he was shitting bricks. And Gowdy's body language is precious. He looks like he would do more than tell Cummings to Shut Up if he could get away with it



Well, one could say that you have grossly underestimated the intelligence of the American people. Most have already concluded that Hillary, Rice, and Obama made false claims that a video caused the attack in order to cover the hard fact that Obama and Hillary had turned Libya, which they claimed to be a huge success, was a disaster in reality. The American people are not the fools you take them to be. Nice attempt though, but no sale.


----------



## Dante (Oct 22, 2015)

GOP Rep Martha Roby (GA) 

Sorry to say this, but she comes across as a female-bozo


----------



## Dante (Oct 22, 2015)

Rep Adam Smith is one funny bastard 

He makes a great case for what a waste these hearings are. A waste of time and a waste of tax payer dollars

*Forget Benghazi. What About 5 Years Of Budget Threats To Our National Security*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 22, 2015)

I do not believe Hillary can be indicted for not giving out her home address.....

The Benghazi Hearing

Hey dude you misspelled "Blumenthal"


----------



## Dante (Oct 22, 2015)

So far Democratic reps are asking questions about policy and diplomatic security.

Republicans? Obsessed with emails


----------



## Dante (Oct 22, 2015)

mdk said:


> I've been watching all day but I can't take anymore of it. Nothing new is being relieved and I am tired of watching politicians grandstand and mug for the camera.


I'm bored. 





it's entertainment  -- Republicans are losing their socks


----------



## Dante (Oct 22, 2015)

GOP Rep Lynn Westmoreland comes across as a nincompoop


----------



## rdean (Oct 22, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Uh oh!
> ...


Did you see the video from that picture.  Only Obama was singing the National Anthem.  I think he was the only one who knew the words.  And what is the guy behind him even looking at?


----------



## rdean (Oct 22, 2015)

Cosmos said:


> The guy on the left must be a foreigner.  Anyone know who he is?


He was the only one who knew all the words.


----------



## rdean (Oct 22, 2015)

Schiff spoke at exactly the right time.  

He handed the GOP, well, both sides of his hand:


----------



## Dante (Oct 22, 2015)

Kansas GOP Rep Mike Pompeo


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 22, 2015)

Dante said:


> Simply amazing opening remarks by Rep. Elijah Cummings. Rep Gowdy looked like he was shitting bricks. And Gowdy's body language is precious. He looks like he would do more than tell Cummings to Shut Up if he could get away with it


yep. You can tell he wanted thim a name that Tank or Steve_McGarrett would call him


----------



## Compost (Oct 22, 2015)

mdk said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


"Those are your words not mine" have a bit more punch when you explain which words.  If you had a point you failed to make it.  Oh well, at least we have our agreement on the theater part to cherish.


----------



## Dante (Oct 22, 2015)

Rep Sanchez's comments made the comments from that dope from Kansas look like what they were -- ridiculous


----------



## rdean (Oct 22, 2015)

I have a theory.


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 22, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Uh oh!
> ...


stop w/ the rw lie chain emails CrusaderFrank Photo was taken during anthem, not pledge


> Matt Paul, an organizer of the event, and a  video from ABC News  confirm that the photo was taken as someone sang the _ Star-Spangled Banner _ .
> 
> Oddly, the accurate caption from _ Time _ is included in the chain e-mail. But someone has added that "the article said" Obama refused to say the pledge and would not put his hand on his heart.
> 
> There is no such article on the _ Time _ Web site, and searches of the Web and newspaper/magazine databases could only find blog postings that repeat the claim from the e-mail. So it's unclear where the allegation originated.


----------



## Dante (Oct 22, 2015)

GOP Rep Jim Jordan a real far right loon and attack dog


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 22, 2015)

mdk said:


> I've been watching all day but I can't take anymore of it. Nothing new is being relieved and I am tired of watching politicians grandstand and mug for the camera.


The Repubs are just looking to make taxpayer-funded clips for their 2016 reelection ODS ads


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 22, 2015)

Dante said:


> Simply amazing opening remarks by Rep. Elijah Cummings. Rep Gowdy looked like he was shitting bricks. And Gowdy's body language is precious. He looks like he would do more than tell Cummings to Shut Up if he could get away with it


Gowdys whine.......this is not about Secretary Clinton was one of the funniest diversions ever


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 22, 2015)

Compost said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Compost said:
> ...


ummm..... 8 committee investigations and countless MILLIONS of taxpayer $$$ say she is clean.


----------



## Dante (Oct 22, 2015)

My Rep Adam Schiff!


----------



## mdk (Oct 22, 2015)

Compost said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Compost said:
> ...



It felt as if you were trying to paint me into the Hillary camp with the, 'Hillary "What difference at this point does it make" Clinton is just a poor little woman that those big bad white republican men keep picking on.  She's squeaky clean.' words. If I was mistake you have you my apologies.


----------



## Dante (Oct 22, 2015)

Gowdy hiding behind the families and obsessed with emails to a very unhealthy degree. Looks like he might pop a blood vessel


----------



## Dante (Oct 22, 2015)

Gowdy's style, questions and demeanor belie his claim that this isn't a prosecution


----------



## Dante (Oct 22, 2015)

Gowdy mention how things work in a courtroom?

wtf?


----------



## Dante (Oct 22, 2015)

This reminds me of how the Newt House wanted Bill Clinton's personal life in the House record

Gowdy is putting as much of Hillary's personal business into the House record. Looks like he is trying to shame Clinton and divide her from allies and friends by going on about sidney


----------



## Dante (Oct 22, 2015)

Why does Gowdy insist the Ambassador should have been emailing the Secretary


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 22, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Why does it bother you that Obama was disrespectful?

Be proud that's your boy President


----------



## rdean (Oct 22, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


I told him it was during the anthem.  I saw the video.  Obama was the only one singing along. He obviously knew all the words.


----------



## rdean (Oct 22, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


Boy?  Always thinking you are masterful at subtle racial digs.  Only you aren't.  Not even close.  Much closer to an ignorant fool.


----------



## Dante (Oct 22, 2015)

Part 2 -- Gowdy back on Sydeny Blumenthal and the emails

Jesus Christ. They are helping more than hurting Clinton. wtf?


----------



## rdean (Oct 22, 2015)

Dante said:


> Part 2 -- Gowdy back on Sydeny Blumenthal and the emails
> 
> Jesus Christ. They are helping more than hurting Clinton. wtf?


Loved the part about Blumenthal asking 50 questions about the Clinton Foundation and only a measly four about Benghazi security.


----------



## Dante (Oct 22, 2015)

What Bullshit. Chris Stevens had better access to Clinton. He just didn't do it by email. 

Gawd, what a bunch of nuts. Stevens and Clinton dealt with the whole government bureaucracy whereas Syd is only emailing Clinton


----------



## Dante (Oct 22, 2015)

The hearings are a prosecution and Gowdy is lying when he says he has reached no conclusion . He has an obvious agenda


----------



## rdean (Oct 22, 2015)

Dante said:


> So far Democratic reps are asking questions about policy and diplomatic security.
> 
> Republicans? Obsessed with emails


What else do they have?  They can't run on policy.  All they have left is smear.


----------



## Dante (Oct 22, 2015)

amazing. Hillary stood her ground throughout the whole bullshit hearing

Amazing.  Run Hillary run! _Madame President_ has a sweet ring to it


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 22, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


Called you out on a lie you keep perpetrating and you revert to racist code words? You people sure are bitter when you cant field winning candidates.


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 22, 2015)

Dante said:


> amazing. Hillary stood her ground throughout the whole bullshit hearing
> 
> Amazing.  Run Hillary run! _Madame President_ has a sweet ring to it


she looks better now than when she did going in. Thanks Tre


----------



## Dante (Oct 22, 2015)

Republicans have no clue. They live in an echo chamber and are out of touch.

Run Hillary run!  _Madame President_ it has a sweet ring


----------



## Compost (Oct 23, 2015)

mdk said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


No sweat.


----------



## rdean (Oct 23, 2015)

Reporters said Republicans had long faces and felt this was a mistake for them.


----------



## Dante (Oct 23, 2015)

rdean said:


> Reporters said Republicans had long faces and felt this was a mistake for them.


Reporters were late to the party


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 23, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



What lie? Obama was playing with his balls


----------



## Dante (Oct 23, 2015)

Dante watched the whole shebang! And Clinton did bang the Republicans up the arse.

Elijah is a national treasure


----------



## Dante (Oct 23, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> What lie? Obama was playing with his balls



Fran, what is it with you and the private parts of black men?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 23, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


So Republicans can't prove a single one of their conspiracy theories so it must be because Hillary is lying


----------



## Dante (Oct 23, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Compost said:
> ...


The right wingers will hang onto whatever thread they can

their leaders are melting down over their failed campaign to bring down Hillary Clinton


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 23, 2015)

Dante said:


> Dante watched the whole shebang! And Clinton did bang the Republicans up the arse.
> 
> Elijah is a national treasure



National meaning for the nation of Islam


----------



## Dante (Oct 23, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Dante watched the whole shebang! And Clinton did bang the Republicans up the arse.
> ...


bring IT on


----------



## rdean (Oct 23, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


Not true, seems your head was in the way.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 23, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Compost said:
> ...


I don't know why the Left is celebrating. The Benghazi hearings are far from over. They still have dozens of witnesses through November. And there's a likelihood Cackles will be called back before the hearings are done. The FBI and CIA wouldn't comment on the hearings yesterday because they said they were monitoring Hilly's testimony. Plus the FBI and CIA criminal investigations are still in progress. Bet ol' Bernie is as happy as a hog in a mud puddle.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 23, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


 the democrats are celebrating nothing as in nothing incriminating has been found in any of the 150 Benghazi hearings and also the republican members of the committee looking like  fools.


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 23, 2015)

Dante said:


> Simply amazing opening remarks by Rep. Elijah Cummings. Rep Gowdy looked like he was shitting bricks. And Gowdy's body language is precious. He looks like he would do more than tell Cummings to Shut Up if he could get away with it


----------



## Dante (Oct 23, 2015)

waiting to see all the vids of that hearing. the right wing still things their views of Clinton will sell   

bet they use vids with the mean spirited grilling and then Clinton allies can run ads juxtaposing the claims of Gowdy and co. verus the reality


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 23, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


After the hearings are complete, Congress will make their analysis and publish the findings. They will publish who did what and who is responsible and who will be charged with crimes. It ain't over till it's over. And Ol' Cackleberry ain't out of the woods yet.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 23, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Cackleberry


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## rightwinger (Oct 23, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


This fiasco blew up in their face

They will never give Hillary another chance to humiliate them


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 23, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Let me take a guess of when the report will come out......

Let's see.....how about mid October 2016


----------



## Dante (Oct 23, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> After the hearings are complete, Congress will make their analysis and publish the findings. They will publish who did what and who is responsible and who will be charged with crimes. It ain't over till it's over. And Ol' Cackleberry ain't out of the woods yet.


Charged with crimes?

Boy, your mind is in for an awful lot of hurt over the next few years


----------



## Dante (Oct 23, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Let me take a guess of when the report will come out......
> 
> Let's see.....how about mid October 2016


not if they're smart, which...

oops!

you're probably correct


----------



## Political Junky (Oct 23, 2015)

Compost said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Compost said:
> ...


Gowdy admitted that nothing new was learned on Thursday.


----------



## Political Junky (Oct 23, 2015)

Dante said:


> GOP Rep Jim Jordan a real far right loon and attack dog


Oh yea, he's a real ass.


----------



## Dante (Oct 23, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > GOP Rep Jim Jordan a real far right loon and attack dog
> ...



He reminds me of somebody  ,... very familiar face


----------



## Dante (Oct 23, 2015)




----------

